# Sinemet - Parkinsons



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm confused and frustrated. "History" For the last couple of years I have been suffering from tremors in my right side and a host of other ailments, backed up by an abnormal MRI. Unfortunatley or fortunatley the abnormal MRI is not abnormal enough for the Drs to make a diagnosis. They suggest it could be MS, ALS, Parkinson's or something altogether different. In the meantime they have jus prescribed Sinemt to see if the symptoms subside. "my dilema" - - So many times medications worsen my IBS which I have dealt with for over 30 years, and I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with this family of drugs and if so what if anything can I expect. I know this is not perhaps the correct forum for this question, but any port in a storm. Thanks for any info that anyone can offer !


----------

